

HN Meetup New Delhi - nodemaker

Hi guys,
I am trying to organize a hacker news delhi meetup on June 30th (1-4 PM) at Route 04, Connaught Place.<p>If you are interested please RSVP to the meetup event at Groupomatic.<p>http://www.groupomatic.com/c.pl?c=14235713-xxuahkjxcu-1029462&#38;ive=1855<p>See you there,<p>Sumeru<p>PS: Feel free to shoot any questions at twitter.com/nodemaker or nodemaker@gmail.com
======
anujkk
Sure buddy. I'm coming. Excited to meet you guys. :)

